# The countdown begins...



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

So I am picking my pup up today and have a couple questions. 
1. Since there is about 5+ inches of snow on the ground here, should I just focus on training to potty inside? 
2. How long do I need to wait before introducing him to others or taking him in public? He has had his first round of shots so far. He is 9 weeks old. 
3. Would someone PLEASE help me with a darn name!!!! It's driving me nuts....


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Kris . . . Kristy . . . Noel . . . Winter . . . Snowman . . . Drift . . . Chill . . . Chilly . . . Rudolph . . . Iceman . . . Shovel . . . 

Hmm - I'm sensing a theme name that evokes his beginning with you.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

kicker0927 said:


> So I am picking my pup up today and have a couple questions.
> 1. Since there is about 5+ inches of snow on the ground here, should I just focus on training to potty inside?
> 2. How long do I need to wait before introducing him to others or taking him in public? He has had his first round of shots so far. He is 9 weeks old.
> 3. Would someone PLEASE help me with a darn name!!!! It's driving me nuts....


So exciting for you! I don't know which puppy you decided on but if I was going to get a boy havanese I was going to name him Russel. We named out puppy Millie but Sadie was my other choice.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for you! Which one did you end up going with? Boy or girl? Can't remember...

I still have 12 days to go. Not sure if those are gonna go fast or slooooow!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

If I had gotten a boy, his name would have been Gary. Gary Skywalker. I also love the name Bruce.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

We waited till Ginger had received all her puppy shots before exposing her to public places. (At 16 wks old, I think it was,maybe overly cautious, but that's what we did).


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats! I would try and keep inside as an option so when you get lots of snow or other bad weather, he feels it is ok to potty inside. I'd also try and clear out a spot in the snow so you can also start on outdoor potty training.

You can introduce him to people right away. The more the better. Older, younger, men, women, kids (watch the kids) etc. Some people don't think they should be around other dogs until they are fully immunized 13- 16 weeks depending on the vaccine protocol you are using. Some think you run the risk of depriving them of crucial interactions that will retard their ability to deal with other dogs later. Some people take a middle road.

I waited for puppy K until Colbie was 12 weeks and had her 2nd of 3 rounds of shots.

Enjoy your new pup. Don't forget pictures


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Pictures will definitely be coming....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> So I am picking my pup up today and have a couple questions.
> 1. Since there is about 5+ inches of snow on the ground here, should I just focus on training to potty inside?
> 2. How long do I need to wait before introducing him to others or taking him in public? He has had his first round of shots so far. He is 9 weeks old.
> 3. Would someone PLEASE help me with a darn name!!!! It's driving me nuts....


I'm no help on names, because I think that's a really personal thing. But&#8230;

I would DEFINITELY start with indoor training with a small puppy at this time of year. IT will be SO much easier for BOTH of you!!! Your breeder will probably already have introduced the pups to some sort of indoor potty surface. (or at least they SHOULD have!!!) And, at least for the beginning, it's usually easier to start with the surface they are used to.

A lot of breeders use pee pads, either disposable or washable ones. Even if you start with these, I HIGHLY recommend that you move to something else before long. Many puppies start to play with and or destroy the disposable ones, and many of those who get used to the washable ones start seeing every scatter rug in the house as "another pee pad"!  If you want to continue with pee pads, the best solution seems to be some sort of grate/tray that snaps together and keeps the dog away from the actual pad. UgoDog is popular with a lot of forum members, or you can use the Rascal Dog this way too. Litter boxes with wood pellets are a good, biodegradable option too. (that's what Kodi uses, and the Rascal Dog can be used this way too)

Lots of people think the idea of artificial turf sounds neat&#8230; I tried it too. The problem is that vanishingly few people are happy with it after the first few weeks&#8230; they start to stink, and it's impossible to get the stink out. There is one person in the forum who is still using a grass mat, but hers seems to be made a little differently, with no backing. She says it doesn't hold the smell&#8230; I'd need to be convinced&#8230; I have a very sensitive nose! 

You can, and should, be exposing your puppy to as many people as possible from the day you get him home. Don't put him on the floor in public places until he's had his last puppy shot. (and this is ESPECIALLY true of the vet's office and pet stores!!!) Also avoid dog parks or other public places with a lot of dog traffic. It's fine to let him on the ground in the typical suburban backyard, as long as there aren't a lot of strange dogs wandering through.

You should also be exposing him to as many safe, friendly dogs that you know are properly inoculated as possible. The more you can arrange for this, the better. You should also get him signed up for a good puppy kindergarten ASAP. The sensitive period for socialization starts to close by 16 weeks. After that, socialization gets MUCH harder, and may never be as effective as those early weeks!!!

Some people, especially those who have small breed puppies tend to be over-cautious about socializing before 16 weeks. The good thing is that Havanese are an out-going, social breed, so many do fine even without early socialization&#8230; though you will also read about MANY dogs on this forum that are afraid of large dogs, or react badly to some group of people (like men in hats. ) so early socialization is not to be taken lightly, even with our breed.

The fact of the matter is that dogs who are socialized early, and are friendly and out-going with people and other dogs are MUCH less likely to end up in shelters than dogs who aren't. Is there ANY risk? Of course. Even with an adult dog, there is risk of illness or injury every time you take them out of the house. (and sometimes even in the house!!!) The risks of NOT socializing early are much higher.

Have a wonderful time, and we expect lots of PICTURES tonight!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Fidel? Castro?


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was thinking Syd or Rosco or something like that. Thoughts?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

kicker0927 said:


> I was thinking Syd or Rosco or something like that. Thoughts?


I think Karen's right, names are a REALLY personal thing. Go with what you feel is right for you and your puppy, kicker0927 - other people's ideas can't really be all that helpful, I don't think. Well, I've never found that these sort of straw polls do much more than muddle everything for me so I don't ask, I just find myself sifting through possibilities until one seems to come to the top of the list. Or you get lucky and think of something just right, straight off. Something must have tipped you towards thinking 'Syd' or 'Rosco'; they are very different names....one or other will seem right, or not...just keep churning it around, I would....for what that's worth! Only my way, sorry if not helpful.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I like both of those names 

I think when you see your little pup in your home, wandering about and looking adorable, you will be inspired and the name will come


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I like both those names! Roscoe is cute...reminds me of Roscoe P. Coltrane from Dukes of Hazard...am I dating myself?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I’m so excited for you! Syd and Rosco are nice name but just like everyone has said – you’ll know the name once you see the puppy. I know for me, when we were going to pick up Roxxy (Our Vizsla), I had my mind made up she was going to be named Canela but yea, that wasn’t the case – when I pick her up I knew Canela didn’t fit her. Roxxy was one of my MANY back-up names and fit her the best.

Anyways, good luck with the name…. oh I still want to throw a name in the hat LOL….. “Jet”


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adding my 2 cents...Whimsy has been trained on the petsmart' top paw 'brand of pee pads along with the holding tray. The breeder started the pads and I just continued. ( the holding tray prevented her from playing with them) Now that she is older I keep it in the laundry room and that is where she pees and poops. Simple to clean up and we don't worry about weather or coyotes.  
Everyone does something a little different for training....just do what works best for you and you baby! Looking forward to pictures and a name!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How bout Kicker for a name???


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How about Fred or Scudder We need more of them around here!

I would shovel an area so you can at least take him outside when you are home.

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

At first, I thought the idea of an indoor potty system was gross. But, after a bunch of research and analyzing practicalities of our situation, I changed my mind. From the very beginning Brody has used an indoor system at home (because for my circumstances that is just plain easier) and going outside on leash at work. So pretty much 5 days out of 7 for most of his life he has used 2 systems. He doesn't seem confused about it at all. I find the indoor system is nice especially when we travel. I can set it up somewhere and right away he knows that is where he can go (and he's comfortable with it). I do find that in the morning he quite often hold his pee to go until we walk out to the car and then goes on the way there. On the other hand, sometimes when we travel to visit my mom and dad, who do have an enclosed yard, Brody will play outside and run inside to go to the bathroom - I think this is because he is used to being on leash when he goes outside.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Not sure about introducing him because I broke all the rules with my guys.... I think we dodged the bullet!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH, I think the name Syd is cute. Of course, 9 times out of 10 when people present two names they usually pick the opposite one to the one I like. ha ha

Socialize early, socialize plenty and socialize often!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Enjoy this time, it goes SO quickly! 
You'll know which name is right when you're holding him.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I would tamp down a patch of snow or shovel a bare spot outside for him to explore as a future pee spot. If he piddles outside, throw a party and tell him "he's a brilliant puppy!" 

We also had to go out and make trails for Jack when he was that tiny. The neighbors must have thought we were insane. The four of us stomping around the yard, single file being chased by a tiny black speck.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

shovel the snow. here's avsab on socialization. http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf he 's good to go , if you follow the guidelines.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I would tamp down a patch of snow or shovel a bare spot outside for him to explore as a future pee spot. If he piddles outside, throw a party and tell him "he's a brilliant puppy!"
> 
> We also had to go out and make trails for Jack when he was that tiny. The neighbors must have thought we were insane. The four of us stomping around the yard, single file being chased by a tiny black speck.


We STILL snow blow paths for Kodi&#8230; He doesn't have a big dog to be "trail blazer" the way Jack does!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Socialize early, socialize plenty and socialize often![/QUOTE]

No help on the names but I second this statement!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

How about Sonny or Rocco? I like the name Jet if he's all black. Where are the pictures?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I definitely think you should go with Lorraine's idea of "Shovel" for a name. That's the weirdest dog name I ever heard, and that's why I like it. :biggrin1: Seriously, though, of the ones you mentioned I like Roscoe a lot, but I'll bet once you've had him for a bit the name will become obvious.

Re: potty training, I could not live without having both an indoor and outdoor system. You won't have to train him to go outdoors, since most dogs will prefer to go outside anyway. I just use a potty pad on top of a tarp or other waterproof surface, without any frame or anything. For some reason he's never tried to play with them -- amazing, since he gets into everything else. I have a leftover 24" high expen set up in the corner of my bedroom, folded so it has only 3 sides and the 4th side open, into the smallest configuration. I then put the potty pad in there. By now I'm sure he would be fine without the little fence, but he's used to doing it that way and I do not believe in messing with things that work! He can hold it for a long time, also amazing since he was peeing all the time as a puppy. Now sometimes when I'm lazy on a Saturday morning, sometimes we don't go outside until 10:00 or so. He will either wait until then or go on the potty pad, and I love not having to worry about it.

You are going to have so much fun! Oh boy oh boy oh boy.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I already have a Rascall Dog Litter box and a ton of pee pads from Dr.'s F&S. The drive home last night took about 4 hours and he slept the ENTIRE way. I stopped once for a potty break and I set down a pee pad in the back of my Jeep for him to use and I opened the back hatch, set him on the pad, and he laid down while shivering his butt off and looked at me like "are you serious....I'm freezing!" So I started driving home again. My daughter was with me to hold the puppy and they both fell asleep for almost the whole ride. I turned the heated seats on and he managed to slide down next to my daughter and sprawl out on the leather heated seat....LOL. He was great...no whining, just sleeping the whole drive. Once we got home, I took him inside to a pee pad and he went right away. Then he met his first cats ever....so far so good. Here are some pics. I will take some better ones when I get a chance....but right now I am trying to sleep as he whines and carries on in his pen.

This is when picking up from breeder


The whole ride home...vegged out on his back, enjoying the heated seats...


The first cat meeting...he was hiding behind his Rascal Dog wall...


Passed out on my jeans, once home...


Feeding time... *click on image for VIDEO*


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! What an adorable baby you have!! Enjoy his puppyhood..it's such a fun time! Keep those pics and stories coming as he grows.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

whimsy said:


> Congrats!! What an adorable baby you have!! Enjoy his puppyhood..it's such a fun time! Keep those pics and stories coming as he grows.


Thanks!!! He is funny. I can only hope he turns out as cute as Whimsy!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy to hear everything went well!! He is adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been stalking this thread waiting for pics! :cheer2: He's so cute, so what's the name going to be? I'm partial to one syllable names (Tim & Mae) so I like Syd. Hope your first night went well. Mae and Tim are at the groomer this morning, I'm afraid Mae will come home and not look like a puppy anymore  , they grow up so fast.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

He's adorable!!! What's his name? How was your first night?


----------



## Carol Sue (Feb 25, 2013)

My pup came to me during winter, also. I thought it would be nice to not have to go out in the weather, but she just did better going out than using the pads I set up, although she would use them. I scooped snow (yes we call it scooping in my neck of the woods in Nebraska at that time) and she much prefers outside. That's ok with me! Curious about how it goes for you...


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

We're ahead of you in this process by a few weeks and it has been just great!!!
So much personality and playfulness. Choose a name soon so he knows who he is


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Phantom


----------



## Carol Sue (Feb 25, 2013)

About names, choose from something you like. I love Star Trek, thus Tribbles. Sabine mentioned to me that she had chosen a Star Trek name, also. Kinda fun to know. Her's is Dak.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You chose the Kodi look-alike pup!!! He's adorable! (now WHY would I think that!?!?)

Kodi loves the heated seats in my car too. 

Have fun with him!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on such a sweet and adorable puppy. Love all the pics.  -Jeanne-


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Shadow
Maverick
Buddy


If you're into Irony

Cujo
Killer


If you're into the time of year:

Kringle
Dasher et. al.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats and glad the trip home went well. He looks right at home already. Enjoy the puppy moments.


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

Parker or Leonard for a boy and Penny for a girl. 

Buddha has a white spot on his nose and my husband wanted to name him booger. There was no way! I rushed to think of another B name. Buddha just came to me and it fit because the first time I ever picked him up when we were at the breeders he felt like he had a Buddha belly and it reminds me to rub his belly a lot.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

krandall said:


> You chose the Kodi look-alike pup!!! He's adorable! (now WHY would I think that!?!?)
> 
> Kodi loves the heated seats in my car too.
> 
> Have fun with him!


I know!!! Honestly, repeatedly seeing the pics of Kodi pushed me over the edge I think. I just love Kodi's looks. So cute. I think my little guy is going to have some black "spotting" or "ticking", but can't wait to see him with that long beard look!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

And yes, I THINK I have chosen a name. My daughter actually chose to stick with it, because she liked it. I must admit, I did not like it at first, but it is definitely growing on me and he answers to it every time. My breeder named him Spyke...so I guess its sort of ironic, but it will make more sense to me once I've got him trained to ride on my Harley with me.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cute dog and cute name. Spike was a name we considered too. 

The whining in the crate will stop! Just ignore the little guy - it does get better.

As others have said, dont worry about the pee pads impacting housebreaking. My boy used them the first few weeks at my breeders suggestion due to his age etc. It was very convenient. We had no issues transitioning him to outside other than a few puppy things here and there. But overall he was a breeze to housebreak.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> I know!!! Honestly, repeatedly seeing the pics of Kodi pushed me over the edge I think. I just love Kodi's looks. So cute. I think my little guy is going to have some black "spotting" or "ticking", but can't wait to see him with that long beard look!


Awww, gee! Kodi says, "Thanks"!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your puppy! He is soooo cute, I love the pictures.  A good selection of cute names are from the Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit. We were about to name Chester 'Frodo'.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on getting Spyke home! Now the fun begins!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh he is so cute. It will be fun to see how much white appears around his nose.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

He's gorgeous, congratulations, and I'm glad you had an easy time of the drive home. Did I miss the bit where you told us what you'd decided to call him??!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Lalla said:


> Did I miss the bit where you told us what you'd decided to call him??!


See entry #46 - Spyke


----------

